# Canagliflozin



## All The Little Kitties (Jul 6, 2020)

Hi, I am about to be put on this drug for weight loss. Doctor told me it works like a filler in the stomach and stops you eating much so you lose weight and only said there was the side affect of maybe vomiting, but as I have had no side affects from metformin, I should be fine. It also allows you to reduce the amount of insulin you take by half.  But when I googled the drug, it doesn't mention weight loss just a long list of dangerous side affects. I am now very worried.


----------



## Ditto (Jul 6, 2020)

If it was so fabulous everybody would be thin. I'd be taking it for a start off. It should be headlines if it worked. I wouldn't take it and I'm desperate.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 6, 2020)

If you are not keen then you need to discuss again with your Doctor.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 12, 2020)

What have you decided to do @All The Little Kitties?


----------

